# Chrome and quick link



## bellesgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

When I use Google Chrome I do not have the Quick Links options.  I thought there was something wrong with my profile, but when I switch to IE it is there.  Any ideas?

This is what I see with Chrome:
User CP	Posting Rules	BBS Help	Users List	Calendar	Search	New Posts	Mark Forums Read	Open Buddy List	Log Out
This is what I see with IE:
User CP   Posting Rules   BBS Help   Users List   Calendar   New Posts   Search   Quick Links   Log Out


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 29, 2011)

bellesgirl said:


> When I use Google Chrome I do not have the Quick Links options.  I thought there was something wrong with my profile, but when I switch to IE it is there.  Any ideas?
> 
> This is what I see with Chrome:
> User CP	Posting Rules	BBS Help	Users List	Calendar	Search	New Posts	Mark Forums Read	Open Buddy List	Log Out


This is what you see with *JavaScript disabled*, after clicking the Quick Links link.




> This is what I see with IE:
> User CP   Posting Rules   BBS Help   Users List   Calendar   New Posts   Search   Quick Links   Log Out


That is what you see normally, when you have JavaScript enabled.

Also, without JavaScript, the controls in the message entry forms probably won't work for you either.

We're talking about JavaScript here, not Java which, although the name is similar, is a different thing entirely.

"How do you turn Javascript on/off in Chrome?"


----------



## bellesgirl (Nov 29, 2011)

I went into the Chrome settings and it said:

JavaScript	
  Allow all sites to run JavaScript (recommended)
  Do not allow any site to run JavaScript
Manage exceptions...

The Allow all sites is clicked.  There are also no exceptions.  Is there someplace else I should be looking?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 29, 2011)

Don't know, I don't use Chrome (don't trust Google to know all my web activity).  Here's a tutorial I found: http://www.chromefans.org/chrome-tu...pt-nojavascript-noscript-in-google-chrome.htm

Also see this post: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=877396&postcount=5


----------

